# cobalt blue tarantula



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i am getting a pair of cobalt blue tarantula can any1 how hard it will be to breed them


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The breeding bit is easy its getting a sac thats meant to be tricky lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

In my experience they tend to moult out or just not produce a viable egg sac even with the correct cooling period followed by major flooding / high humidity which replicates there climate in the wild, they can still be tricky to get an egg sac from.

-P


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

so going to be hard to get a sac from them then


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

leanne08 said:


> so going to be hard to get a sac from them then


Not neccessarily,.. they're just not the easiest spider to get a viable sac from, do a bit of reading up on them i.e have a look at some breeding reports,...try having a look on Arachnoboards, ATS, the BTS forums should have some fairly decent info on breeding Haplopelma spp.

Also have a look for some papers by Volker Vonwirth, Martin Huber etc,... they specialise in Asian tarantula fauna.

-P


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

ok i will do that thanks mate


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

leanne08 said:


> ok i will do that thanks mate


No problem,.... I think the key to encouraging breeding behaviour with the Asian tarantulas and really any tarantula is just plenty of research and some common sense; match the spiders environment to where it would be found in the wild and just try to replicate the seasonal changes as they would go through in the wild; for example 'cooling' them off for a wintery season and increasing the humidity to replicate a rainy season etc.

-P


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have twe the same size will this be ok for two cobalt blue tarantula


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

A tank like that is not really suitable for species like a cobalt blue. They like to make a deep web lined burrow with an underground chamber where they spend most of their time. They also like it on the humid side which is difficult to maintain in those kind of tanks. 

I kept my AF cobalt in a glass tank which was 8"Lx8"Dx15"H and she burrowed right to the bottom of it.

Having said that, i know people do keep cobalts in shallower tanks with a dark secure hide, but if you're planning on breeding them you're unlikely to have success if the setup isn't right. Something like a cereal container or large sweet jar would be preferable so the female can burrow (the male is unlikely to burrow if he is already mature)


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

like GP says, nope, thats not suitable at all, it needs to be deeper.....much much deeper, and that one wont allow you to keep the humidity up where it needs to be

and you seem to be under the misapprehension that the male and female will be cohabiting....nope, you'll be introducing the male and then removing him once the deed is done to either live out his life in a seperate tank or be moved onto someone else


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

they be in the own tank i will have to get i big set up for them then


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

and dont introduce the male until the female is settled into a burrow otherwise you'll just have 'fireworks' and a dead male 

personally i would advise you trying to breed a much easier and possibly 'calmer' T as your first breeding attempt

Even the old timers can have fun in this area
The Cause and Effect on the bite of Selenocosmia lanipes


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have bought them now i will just have ago at breeding them


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

does any1 know any good sites to buy the tanks for them


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

any1 :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just go to your local asda or something and get a deep tub which they can burrow in. Or grab a couple of faunariums from your local rep shop.

Surely you should of thought about this before buying them. Steve has given some good advice on here but you seem to of just ignored it???????


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i thought the tanks i had was ok but they not 

and i have not ignored him i got the not just to breed them i love cobalt blues


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the male already mature Leanne. If so he will not last that long, male cobalts only seem to live a few months after maturing. Not to sound horrible, but you don't need to bother too much about buying him an expensive tank as he will not make use of it for long.
If you go somewhere like Wilkinsons or the pound shop you'll find deep plastic tubs which will make the perfect home for your adult female. Unless you want to splash out on something from House of Spiders - Enclosure Specialists or similar.
you would want something like the 6x6x12 or 8x8x12 arboreal setup so she can make a deep burrow


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

ok thanks i will do that all i know is they are 2 to 3 year olds


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

where are you getting them from?

you will know if the male is mature as he will be brownish rather than blue, very spindly and have great big bulbs on the end of his palps :lol2:


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

the spider shop i am getting from so i need deeper the better


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

yep, at least 6" of soil preferably more


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i just going to buy two 50l tub i hope they be ok


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i can only get 45l tub will they do for now till i buy better ones


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

yes i have i only need a bit of help


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Why buy the spiders before u have set ups?? Takes ages for a lividium to settle sometimes so continuous repotting will not result in breeding. Have u researched their requirements at all


yes i have i just need a bit of help


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

leanne08 said:


> i can only get 45l tub will they do for now till i buy better ones


Why buy the spiders before u have set ups?? Takes ages for a lividium to settle sometimes so continuous repotting will not result in breeding. Have u researched their requirements at all


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, but I'd have to agree with Sel on this one. Just from your posts, it seems that you are doing things the wrong way round. Before you even contemplated getting the tarantulas, as much research as possible should have been done. If this is your first breeding, why didn't you choose something easier to start with and get a slight understanding of breeding etc?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Ok, so if we forget the breeding part for now, and just house them correctly.

Cobalt Blue Care - Tarantula Forum

Cobalt Blue Tarantula Care Sheet

Those should give you an idea on how to house these.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

leanne08 said:


> yes i have i just need a bit of help


I dont see why you got these though. Do you have experience with adult spiders at all?? These are insanely hard to get a sac off even people on the bts struggle to get even eggs off them. If you had read up you would of known this.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

leanne08 said:


> yes i have i only need a bit of help


this really made me LOL........:lol2:.......see?

enjoy your pet 'hole' :lol2:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

please let us know when you are bitten  lol


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

PS.....i give up :2wallbang:


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have tarantuls befor yes i not just getting them to breed i like them thats y i am getting them i not botherd if i cant breed them they just be me pet


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

a spiderling and an adult are two very different things


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> please let us know when you are bitten  lol


Awsome second post :lol2:


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

y will i get bit i have 1 now and have not be bit


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

leanne08 said:


> y will i get bit i have 1 now and have not be bit


tickle there legs they love it :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I have given you 2 links to caresheets for these. If you follow them you should be fine. Once you have set them up correctly and had them for a while, then you could think about breeding them.


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

y u all being like this with me i only need help


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

leanne08 said:


> y u all being like this with me i only need help


 
I'm being serious the lurve it XD


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i know that cobalt blue aggressive so u dont have to till me


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

leanne08 said:


> i know that cobalt blue aggressive so u dont have to till me


|I'm not being harsh i'm 
just playing with you 

Fingers + cobalt blue x fangs = hella lot's of pain :gasp:
Can't you post up some pictures please ?


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i am listening


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Some good posts here and I hope the OP takes advice from them.
I will now close the thread before it degenerates further.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

because you aint that bright are you it seems like your not listening at all to no-one maybe that is why people are being like that with you


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> because you aint that bright are you it seems like your not listening at all to no-one maybe that is why people are being like that with you





leanne08 said:


> i am listening


he's trying to say


----------

